# My sawmill video



## Mizer (May 22, 2012)

A good friend of mine did this for me. He has a company and one of their divisions is making videos like this.

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/2r4vOrm4-iU[/video]


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2012)

Brian that is a GREAT video. And I got to say I wish my mill could saw even a tenth as fast as yours!





Seriously that's a fantastic, to-the-point video. A good analogy to your own business is to say "It pays to hire a pro." 

Thanks for showing us that.


----------



## JMC (May 22, 2012)

Great video Brian.


----------



## Mizer (May 22, 2012)

I bet you didn't know that IRL I am Flash the X man.


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2012)

That's a great video! Very professional and informative!


----------



## Twig Man (May 22, 2012)

Awsome video!!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 22, 2012)

Nicely done!
This is an extremely fast mill and I speak from experience. 
I tried to keep up the offloading duties while Brian milled my logs, I stressed TRIED.
Thankfully Brian also hustled plenty of lumber onto the trailer as well.
Plus he gave this greenhorn some milling tips!
Thanks again Brian, and happy milling!
Tom


----------



## chippin-in (May 22, 2012)

That is a really cool video.  And an awesome mill

When can you come to Texas :lolol:

Oh wait, Im gonna get a mill....someday....not a lt50. Im still tryin to talk my wife into a used $2000. 00 mill.

Anyway, great job and hope you always have logs to mill from payin customers.

Robert


----------



## Mizer (May 22, 2012)

Well that just goes to show that you can indeed put lipstick on a pig and have it come out looking good. 
It was funny how that all worked out. I hadn't had much work for a while and the day before we did this a man called with these two poplar logs. Out of the blue my friend Jake called the next morning a couple of hours before I was to head out to saw the logs and said he wanted to do a video for me and asked when would be a good time? A few hours later we met up and did the recording, and the rest is movie history.


----------



## Gene Howe (May 23, 2012)

Cool video, Brian.
Nice rig, too. 
I'll have that T.O. in a few days.


----------



## Graybeard (May 23, 2012)

Very professional video, it should help get some business. I know I'd hire you in a heart beat after watching that. Too bad it's so darn far away.
 
Graybeard


----------

